# Canola oil...good or bad?



## Serendipity

Canola Oil In Pet Foods : Whole Dog News 

Canola Oil in Pet Foods; Is it Healthy?

THE CANOLA / "CON-OLA" CONTROVERSY 

It says that modern day canola oil doesn't contain as much erucic acid, but is it still an ingredient to avoid? I've seen it in even in the higher quality, holistic dog foods like Merrick and Wellness.


----------



## whiteleo

I heard along time ago that Canola oil was bad for people, so how is it good for pets?


----------



## 1605

whiteleo said:


> I heard along time ago that Canola oil was bad for people, so how is it good for pets?


According to the Mayo Clinic it's not "bad for people": http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/canola-oil/AN01281


----------



## whiteleo

Yes, just like eggs are good, no they are bad, they are good, bad. I just stick to Olive oil and butter.


----------



## ruckusluvr

same with safflower oil
one minute it is wonderful, next report its horrible!

who knows.
i feel comfortable feeding it as long as its not high on the ingredient list


----------



## 1605

whiteleo said:


> Yes, just like eggs are good, no they are bad, they are good, bad. I just stick to Olive oil and butter.


Exactly!

Next thing they'll say is living is bad for you. 

I think ANYTHING can be bad for you if overdone; moderation is the key.


----------



## wags

Canola oil is from the seeds of the canola plant which is crushed. It is among the healthiest of cooking oils. The problem is it is high in unsaturated fats. It high in healthy unsaturated fats.
If you have read any Internet reviews about canola oil made from the rapeseed plant, they say it has a toxic effect to humans. The rumors state ailments from respiratory diseases as well as blindness.This oil(rapeseed) which is sometimes confused with canola has high levels of erucic acid and can be toxic.
since canola comes from the canola plant the seeds, the erucic acid is way below the FDA's policy.
I wouldn't be afraid to use it.


----------



## magicre

wags said:


> Canola oil is from the seeds of the canola plant which is crushed. It is among the healthiest of cooking oils. The problem is it is high in unsaturated fats. It high in healthy unsaturated fats.
> If you have read any Internet reviews about canola oil made from the rapeseed plant, they say it has a toxic effect to humans. The rumors state ailments from respiratory diseases as well as blindness.This oil(rapeseed) which is sometimes confused with canola has high levels of erucic acid and can be toxic.
> since canola comes from the canola plant the seeds, the erucic acid is way below the FDA's policy.
> I wouldn't be afraid to use it.


canola plant is a made up word...because no one would buy an oil from the rape plant....

http://www.nutribase.com/oils.shtml

this is a sad thing, i think....it's not a good oil....soy is controversial....

so, i also stick with extra virgin olive oil.....sometimes i render my own chicken fat...and butter.


----------



## Serendipity

Thanks guys. I guess I don't need to avoid it, although I guess I should give my dog additional fish oil when feeding Merrick, Taste of the Wild, Wellness, etc., though, since they can't benefit as much from it as they do from fish oil, since it's plant-based.


----------



## wags

magicre said:


> canola plant is a made up word...because no one would buy an oil from the rape plant....
> 
> NutriBase Glossary: Fats and Oils
> 
> this is a sad thing, i think....it's not a good oil....soy is controversial....
> 
> so, i also stick with extra virgin olive oil.....sometimes i render my own chicken fat...and butter.


Oh man I meant rapeseed when I wrote canola plant UGH! Sorry 'bout that! Tyeping what I thought was the right word !:frown:

I still am not scared though to use this oil when cooking though! I think its ok!


----------



## wags

*good info here!*

http://www.mcgacanola.org/documents/Canola_Glossy.pdf

Canola - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Canola Facts and Information

Canola oil: Does it contain toxins? - MayoClinic.com


----------



## magicre

wags said:


> Oh man I meant rapeseed when I wrote canola plant UGH! Sorry 'bout that! Tyeping what I thought was the right word !:frown:
> 
> I still am not scared though to use this oil when cooking though! I think its ok!


i used to think it was a canola plant too....and for whatever reason, i looked it up....i had to laugh when i read they called it canola..i think it means canadian low acid oil....LOL

and actually, whilst i am not afraid to use it, i think there are better oils out there....

and saturated fats have gotten a pretty bad rap....


----------



## wags

magicre said:


> i used to think it was a canola plant too....and for whatever reason, i looked it up....i had to laugh when i read they called it canola..i think it means canadian low acid oil....LOL
> 
> and actually, whilst i am not afraid to use it, i think there are better oils out there....
> 
> and saturated fats have gotten a pretty bad rap....


I agree with you! :smile:There has to be better I just can't figure out what anymore LOL! UGH!:tongue: I start to doubt everything you know with all the differnt reviews on whats good, whats bad for you!!!!!! LOL! Oh well, we are trying our best to keep ourselves healthy! Gee I'm grabbing some chocolate I know I can't go wrong there HEEHEE!!!!:wink:


----------



## magicre

wags said:


> I agree with you! :smile:There has to be better I just can't figure out what anymore LOL! UGH!:tongue: I start to doubt everything you know with all the differnt reviews on whats good, whats bad for you!!!!!! LOL! Oh well, we are trying our best to keep ourselves healthy! Gee I'm grabbing some chocolate I know I can't go wrong there HEEHEE!!!!:wink:


coffee bad. coffee good. chocolate bad. dark chocolate good. eggs bad. eggs good.

whew.

i do think there are better oils out there...and, if there is one place i try not to skimp...it's the food and the ingredients to make the food.

so we may well be switching to grape seed oil or sesame seed oil.. for salads...and i mostly use extra virgin olive oil for cooking anyway...


----------



## Doc

even in my Jewish chicken soup?

Wez fri all da meat and fesh in pork lard. Paw sayz it will clean out ya pipes. Now when Maw iza fixin up a big mess of catfesh, wez put that bucket of lard in da big ol cast orn skilit and putz it ober da open far and getz it rreal hot where things isa poppin, den we flour dat fish nice and even and drops in da hot lard .... umm umm, smak my lips. And Tater and Lucy and Mutt day all starts a howlin and Pa iza pluckin hisin banjer and Maw grab her long skrit and starts a dancin round the skilit. Dair anit much anyting better in da hole wide world.

"Late in da evenin bout sundown high on a hill and above the town, Uncle Penn played da fiddle Lord how it'd ring, you could hear it talk, you could hear it sing .."


----------



## magicre

Doc said:


> even in my Jewish chicken soup?
> 
> Wez fri all da meat and fesh in pork lard. Paw sayz it will clean out ya pipes. Now when Maw iza fixin up a big mess of catfesh, wez put that bucket of lard in da big ol cast orn skilit and putz it ober da open far and getz it rreal hot where things isa poppin, den we flour dat fish nice and even and drops in da hot lard .... umm umm, smak my lips. And Tater and Lucy and Mutt day all starts a howlin and Pa iza pluckin hisin banjer and Maw grab her long skrit and starts a dancin round the skilit. Dair anit much anyting better in da hole wide world.
> 
> "Late in da evenin bout sundown high on a hill and above the town, Uncle Penn played da fiddle Lord how it'd ring, you could hear it talk, you could hear it sing .."


come on over, friend, and i'll show you how to render chicken fat. that and pork fat rules.


----------



## wags

I'm going to check out the other oils! I also use olive oil and sesame~~ I hope they don't say these are bad soon LOL! Grape seed never tried will look into this one though! I have been eating so healthy lately its getting monotonous! I need to get candy and eggs and really go all out LOL :biggrin:!!!!!!!!!!! Coffee is my morning ritual I just cannot give up coffee ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And to think when I grew up my mother use to put the eggs in the bacon grease ugh! Wow and they lived through it LOL! 

Need to get my cholestrol checked LOL!:wink:


----------



## magicre

wags said:


> I'm going to check out the other oils! I also use olive oil and sesame~~ I hope they don't say these are bad soon LOL! Grape seed never tried will look into this one though! I have been eating so healthy lately its getting monotonous! I need to get candy and eggs and really go all out LOL :biggrin:!!!!!!!!!!! Coffee is my morning ritual I just cannot give up coffee ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And to think when I grew up my mother use to put the eggs in the bacon grease ugh! Wow and they lived through it LOL!
> 
> Need to get my cholestrol checked LOL!:wink:


nothing ever tasted quite as good as when bacon fat was used. man, i haven't had bacon in so long, i barely remember what it tastes like...

walnut and hazlenut oils are very tasty and very healthy...

regardless of what some folks believe...fat is not the enemy. starches are....and, of course, too much of anything...

almond oil and walnut oil....num num -- and they are good for you.


----------



## wags

your giving me some great ideas here! Thanks!
Gee we need to start a recipe exchange LOL! Now that would be fun!:wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs

wags said:


> And to think when I grew up my mother use to put the eggs in the bacon grease ugh! Wow and they lived through it LOL!


THere are no better tasting eggs than eggs scrambled in bacon grease!!


----------



## 1605

RawFedDogs said:


> THere are no better tasting eggs than eggs scrambled in bacon grease!!


Well, this Jewish girl thinks that bacon makes a lot of things taste better. In fact, I make my own Back bacon/Peameal bacon because you can't get it here in the US. "Only in Canada you say.... pity". [In joke for Canucks.]

But I'd better not hear about any LARD in chicken soup. That's against the laws of nature! You WILL be struck down by lightning! :wink:


----------



## Doc

I just can't believe there's a person in Seattle cooking with LARD! A woman after my own heart. LOL

Cook dem butter beaqns with a ham hock the size of a fist all day long. Fix dat sweet milk corn bread in the skilet, and fry dat meat in lard until it gets real hard. Throw some flour and milk in da pan make some sawmill gravy. Good Gawd Almighty - lets eat! And wash it down big a big sweet tea with nanner puddin fer dizert


----------



## magicre

Doc said:


> I just can't believe there's a person in Seattle cooking with LARD! A woman after my own heart. LOL
> 
> Cook dem butter beaqns with a ham hock the size of a fist all day long. Fix dat sweet milk corn bread in the skilet, and fry dat meat in lard until it gets real hard. Throw some flour and milk in da pan make some sawmill gravy. Good Gawd Almighty - lets eat! And wash it down big a big sweet tea with nanner puddin fer dizert


can't make fried chicken with canola oil.

sweet milk corn bread...oh man....i can make that. LOL

but no sweet tea....never could get used to it.....tequila. salt. lime.


----------



## magicre

RawFedDogs said:


> THere are no better tasting eggs than eggs scrambled in bacon grease!!


saute your stew meat in bacon fat and your stew will taste heavenly...

'course, they are making bacon infused likker drinks now...and bacon desserts....

the world is going to drop dead but they'll be happy.


----------



## magicre

SubMariner said:


> Well, this Jewish girl thinks that bacon makes a lot of things taste better. In fact, I make my own Back bacon/Peameal bacon because you can't get it here in the US. "Only in Canada you say.... pity". [In joke for Canucks.]
> 
> But I'd better not hear about any LARD in chicken soup. That's against the laws of nature! You WILL be struck down by lightning! :wink:


amen, sister....no LARD in chicken soup.

but chicken fat is a whole other story 

do you render your own? do you use it?

when i was in canada....we go frequently, we had peameal bacon at a friend's house....it was nummy.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

magicre said:


> 'course, they are making bacon infused likker drinks now...and bacon desserts....
> 
> the world is going to drop dead but they'll be happy.


The bacon infused vodka makes THE best bloody marys. It's like a BTL in a glass without the bread/carbs, so you'll love it, Re!:wink:


----------



## whiteleo

My daughter likes that Bacon vodka, I couldn't believe they made such a thing! I don't drink anymore, husband sure wished I did. LOL


----------



## magicre

Ania's Mommy said:


> The bacon infused vodka makes THE best bloody marys. It's like a BTL in a glass without the bread/carbs, so you'll love it, Re!:wink:


where, where, where? LOL

i have GOT to try it.

Re LOVES wodka.


----------



## magicre

whiteleo said:


> My daughter likes that Bacon vodka, I couldn't believe they made such a thing! I don't drink anymore, husband sure wished I did. LOL


i don't drink much, but i'd try that....sounds yummy....

this new thing with the sweet/savory and the salt/sweet and all the ways one can mix things up...

thank g'd for iron chef japan...threw the rule book right into the sea....


----------



## Ania's Mommy

magicre said:


> where, where, where? LOL
> 
> i have GOT to try it.
> 
> Re LOVES wodka.


Since you're local, Hop Jacks in Bonney Lake has them. But you could make them yourself at home and they would probably be better. I like to "eat" my bloody marys. Meaning I like lots of spices and tons of pickled things it them. :biggrin: And Hop Jacks are pretty standard bar marys. I've seen the bacon vodka in the liquor store. I think it's Absolute Bakkon.


----------



## wags

RawFedDogs said:


> THere are no better tasting eggs than eggs scrambled in bacon grease!!


You got it! I can remember at that time a boyfriend came over and my mother made him eggs in the bacon grease! He said to me ~ I cant eat this she made it in the pan she cooked bacon in! Well there went that guy LOL! She kept the old coffee can on the stove top and used that grease for alot of things! And they survived just fine LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## Doc

Check out Firefly Distillery out of Charleston, SC

Sweet Tea Vodka
Lemon Vodka

And some others.


----------



## 1605

magicre said:


> amen, sister....no LARD in chicken soup.
> 
> but chicken fat is a whole other story
> 
> do you render your own? do you use it?
> 
> when i was in canada....we go frequently, we had peameal bacon at a friend's house....it was nummy.


I tend to leave the chicken soup "au naturel" when I make it; just give it a perfunctory skim to get off that nasty foam, but I leave everything else just like _Bubbie (Grandma) _made it. As for _knaidlach_ (matzoh balls) I use extra virgin olive oil instead of chicken fat (_shmultz_) in my recipe.

Meanwhile, any chicken fat/juices that are left in a pan after I roast chicken usually winds up as a bit of a treat over Zio's kibble. Otherwise, it just gets tossed. I also tend to skim the solidified chicken fat off the soup after it's been in the fridge for a while.

I prefer extra virgin olive oil for most of my cooking except if the heat exceeds it's upper range; then I'll use canola or peanut oil.

Hmm... maybe we DO need to start a recipe thread! :biggrin:


----------



## Doc

I'm hungry. What's for supper?


----------



## magicre

Doc said:


> I'm hungry. What's for supper?


chinese food....tripe and veggie hot pot.


----------



## Doc

Why do those Chinese waiters always smile and tell me when I ask about a dish ... "I'm not sure what in it, but I understand it very good ...

Are you fixing Jewish Chinese Food? I guess you use Kosher salt and no sweet/sour pork!?!?!?!


----------



## 1605

Doc said:


> Why do those Chinese waiters always smile and tell me when I ask about a dish ... "I'm not sure what in it, but I understand it very good ...
> 
> Are you fixing Jewish Chinese Food? I guess you use Kosher salt and no sweet/sour pork!?!?!?!


If this is aimed at me, I mentioned in a previous post that I eat pork. However, I don't mix milk with meat. Although I did eventually get used to eating pizza with meat on it, it took a long time. 

As for "Jewish" Chinese food... no way. I spent most of my life in Toronto, which has the largest ethnic Chinese community outside of China. IOW, I learned to make Chinese food using authentic Chinese ingredients from Chinese grocery stores. Same with my East or West Indian food. I always try to source out local ethnic stores for my components.


----------



## Doc

SubMariner said:


> If this is aimed at me, I mentioned in a previous post that I eat pork. However, I don't mix milk with meat. Although I did eventually get used to eating pizza with meat on it, it took a long time.
> 
> As for "Jewish" Chinese food... no way. I spent most of my life in Toronto, which has the largest ethnic Chinese community outside of China. IOW, I learned to make Chinese food using authentic Chinese ingredients from Chinese grocery stores. Same with my East or West Indian food. I always try to source out local ethnic stores for my components.


I was actually talking to magicre. But you can cook for me anytime! No Indian food - please.


----------



## magicre

Doc said:


> I was actually talking to magicre. But you can cook for me anytime! No Indian food - please.


there ARE no jewish pigs....LOL

and i've learned not to ask what's in any chinese dish...because they will tell me.

i'll never forget the time we had szechuan something and my honey asked what was in it...i thought he was going to hurl when she told him he was eating stomach.....one of the best dishes i ever had...

why not indian food?


----------



## MollyWoppy

Indian food is the best! Butter chicken, rice and garlic naan, man, I'd kill for that right now. I haven't had it for years, no Indian restaurants round here and living with someone who isn't exactly adventurous with his taste buds.


----------



## Doc

magicre said:


> there ARE no jewish pigs....LOL
> 
> and i've learned not to ask what's in any chinese dish...because they will tell me.
> 
> i'll never forget the time we had szechuan something and my honey asked what was in it...i thought he was going to hurl when she told him he was eating stomach.....one of the best dishes i ever had...
> 
> why not indian food?


It's always too hot and I sweat curry for days! roflmao Jest fry me something real hard and pour gravey over it! LOL


----------



## 1605

MollyWoppy said:


> Indian food is the best! Butter chicken, rice and garlic naan, man, I'd kill for that right now. I haven't had it for years, no Indian restaurants round here and living with someone who isn't exactly adventurous with his taste buds.


I love cooking Indian food too. Luckily I've been able to source out good local stores for ingredients there too.


----------



## wags

Just made curry chicken yesterday! So spicey, ginger~ curry, chicken, onion tomatoes from the garden~ jasmine rice mmmm mmmmm G~doubleO~D good yessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:
Got this jar of premade spices from walmart. They have some nice Indian spices there! 
Have also made another curry chicken from scratch and that of course is the best! 
Have a restaurant out here call Taj Mahal. Can't beat the Indian food there! So GOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## magicre

wags said:


> Just made curry chicken yesterday! So spicey, ginger~ curry, chicken, onion tomatoes from the garden~ jasmine rice mmmm mmmmm G~doubleO~D good yessssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:
> Got this jar of premade spices from walmart. They have some nice Indian spices there!
> Have also made another curry chicken from scratch and that of course is the best!
> Have a restaurant out here call Taj Mahal. Can't beat the Indian food there! So GOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


first off. i'm coming to your house for dinner. 

second.....canola bad. indian food good.


----------



## Doc

nnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooo curry.:frown: I'd rather drink canola oil.


----------



## magicre

Doc said:


> nnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooo curry.:frown: I'd rather drink canola oil.


nothin' tastes good fried in canola oil.

better you should eat some curry.

a good sweat never hurt anyone.


----------



## wags

magicre said:


> first off. i'm coming to your house for dinner.
> 
> second.....canola bad. indian food good.


HA! Come on over! And we will also visit Taj Mahal! So goooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Going to make a vegeterian Indian food this weekend! My daughter loves that! My mouths watering right now mmmm mmmm!:smile:


----------



## magicre

wags said:


> HA! Come on over! And we will also visit Taj Mahal! So goooooood!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Going to make a vegeterian Indian food this weekend! My daughter loves that! My mouths watering right now mmmm mmmm!:smile:


you're a temptress.

not nice LOL


----------



## Doc

I'll big some pickled pigs feet and saltines. And maybe a few pickled eggs if anyone is interested.:biggrin:


----------



## magicre

Doc said:


> I'll big some pickled pigs feet and saltines. And maybe a few pickled eggs if anyone is interested.:biggrin:


oh, re loves pickled eggs....and pickled pig's feet....but

SALTINES?

man, are you out of your mind?

where are the biscuits?


----------



## 1605

Doc said:


> I'll big some pickled pigs feet and saltines. And maybe a few pickled eggs if anyone is interested.:biggrin:


I'm sorry, but that's just plain WRONG. 

:wink:


----------



## magicre

SubMariner said:


> I'm sorry, but that's just plain WRONG.
> 
> :wink:


which? the pickled eggs/ pickled pigs feet? or the saltines with pickled eggs?

now THAT'S wrong LOL

although i have to say i really like pickled eggs and pickled pigs feet...

BUT NEVER SALTINES.

need some rye bread mit seeds mit schmaltz and honions.....and not that woosy wydellyia hon-ion.....texas or arizona honions.....they have some kick....


----------



## wags

Doc said:


> I'll big some pickled pigs feet and saltines. And maybe a few pickled eggs if anyone is interested.:biggrin:


Ha ~~My mother use to eat the pickled pigs feet right out of the jar. I could not though! I will stick with the Indian cusine!


----------



## ajcstr

There MAY be something to this Canola oil issue. It looks like Merrick and Fromm used to use it but don't in their new formulas.


----------



## magicre

ajcstr said:


> There MAY be something to this Canola oil issue. It looks like Merrick and Fromm used to use it but don't in their new formulas.


after i read up on canola oil.....i know WE'RE not using it for salads anymore......i'm just going to stick with animal fats for the dogs and plant fats for us. but not canola oil.


----------

